# Blackheart Little Giant gut shots



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I was doing some work on this amp today and decided to take a few pics...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pics thanks for sharing.
Any Idea who Sam Moss was?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://otterblog.mgblogs.com/index.php/otterblog/sam_moss/

Maybe this is who it refers to...just a guess.

Dave


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

looks like a decent little amp


googled the name & checked out the website...I like the logo & the look of them...these days you really need to do something to stand out from the bazillion small independant builders that have sprung up....gtr playing has really exploded with the internet :rockon2:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Not sure who Sam Moss is but that link may be the right one...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Do your speakers have the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch reference on them? 
I think Sam Moss was the guy who ran a guitar store in Winston Salem, NC. 
Where are those amps made? The price suggests China...?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

it also says "crate" on there

good marketing strategy on their part :rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

the new korean Eminence factory is where these are made... Crate is the exclusive world wide distributor... Pyotr belove designed the board and overseas QC.


----------

